# Quel logiciel pour voir, modifier, changer, un firmware???????



## YODAT (12 Février 2003)

Quel logiciel je peux utiliser pourlire et éventuellement changer le firmware d'une clef USB dongle.
Configuaration G4 bipro Mac Os 10.2.3
Merci


----------

